# Need a good Pan fried Snapper recipe.



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone have a good pan fried snapper recipe for tonight?


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

Check ouy my post *blackening fish in the recipes...it is super fast and goes well with any sides you like!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

*Pan Fried Snapper Light Style*

Heres a pretty good one. They are a little light on the oil so I add more. The trick is in double dipping once in flour and again in cornmeal...nice and crisp:

*yield:* 4 servings
*Ingredients*

1/2 cup (60g) flour

1/2 tsp (3g) salt

1/2 tsp (2g) pepper

1/2 cup (120mL) milk

1/2 cup (75g) cornmeal

2 Tbs (30mL) vegetable oil

Vegetable oil spray

1 1/4 lbs (570g) red snapper, (or any white fish fillet)

Lemon slices to garnish

*Directions*

Place flour, salt and pepper in a shallow dish. Place cornmeal and milk separately into 2 other small dishes.

Dip each snapper piece into the milk, the flour, the milk again, and finally the cornmeal.

Spray a nonstick skillet with vegetable oil spray. Place 1 Tbsp oil (15mL) in skillet and heat untill very hot. Lay 2 snapper pieces in the pan and cook for 5 minutes on each side, until the crust is light brown.

Remove fish and place on a platter, continue to cook remaining fillets, adding 1 Tbsp (15mL) more oil if needed to prevent sticking. Garnish with lemon slices.


----------



## brentwhitis (Jan 25, 2008)

notthatdeep said:


> Heres a pretty good one. They are a little light on the oil so I add more. The trick is in double dipping once in flour and again in cornmeal...nice and crisp:
> 
> *yield:* 4 servings
> *Ingredients*
> ...


TRY THE SAME ABOVE EXCEPT REPLACE CORN MEAL WITH CRUSHED SALTINE CRACKERS !!! USE VERY THIN FILLETS TO COOK QUICKLY AS THE CRACKERS WILL BURN BEFORE THE FISH IS DONE IF THE FILLETS ARE VERY THICK

ENJOY 
BRENT


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

*Brennan's Pecan Crusted Snapper*

From the cookbook...

--Make cajun spiced pecans: 2C pecans, 2 TBSP worcerstershire, 2 TBS Cajun Chef hot pepper sauce, 2 TBSP cajun seasoning. Mix together, bake in 250 deg oven, tossing occasionally, until dry.

--Put 1 part bread crumbs and 3 parts cajun pecans in food processor, process until like corn meal.

--Sprinkle snapper with cajun seasoning, dredge in flour, run through eggwash, dredge in pecans, fry in butter each side 2-3 minutes, finish in 400 degree oven for 5 minutes.

Great with brown gravy: make a roux, stir in beef or venison stock and worcestershire to taste.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

here is how i do some pan frying:

i lightly season the filet (whatever you like) i usually use a little garlic powder, salt, pepper or any good seasoning salts.

then lightly sprinkle the filets w/ flour (no dredging)

cook in a skillet w/ a little bit of olive oil and butter

your fish will come out w/ a very thin crust - enjoy


----------

